# best kit to turn pressure washer into a hydroscrub setup



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

So my gorlitz 1500a machine is down, whats the best kit to buy for turning my power pressure washer into a hydroscrub machine ?


----------



## plumbthis (Sep 12, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> So my gorlitz 1500a machine is down, whats the best kit to buy for turning my power pressure washer into a hydroscrub machine ?


If I'm not mistaking go on water cannons web site they offer conversions or call their tech service , they are very helpful in this area , if you have a good pressure washer with a bypass already ( unloader ) all you need is the hose an jetter nozzle but very important it's sized right so before you call get the specs. Off your pressure washer , the psi and gpm then you can get the right size nozzle , hope this helps


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not a kit. You have to change the inlet and add a uploader valve and gauge on outlet


----------

